# sand finish plaster



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a customer whose ceiling was taken down due to a water leak and I need to spec the replacement.

They want it restored to match the sand finish plaster of adjoining rooms, question is the best method because I can't imagine doing metal lath. 

What they are looking for is the sound deadening qualities and the sand finish they had, but otherwise they are not fussy.

13x16 room @ 16oc


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

You can demo the old ceiling down to the joists , hang and finish sheetrock, and match the sand texture? Can't you?


----------

